# First Soil Test Results help



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Any advice or anything that stands out on this?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

How's your turf look? Any problems you might be having aren't likely due to pH, K or P, I'd suggest a maintenance program of a 2-0-1 or a 1-0-1 ratio fertilizer with an occasional (1X per year) of a triple NPK. If you are having any issues, you'll want to look at micros or cultivation practices. Check the Warm Season forum for best practices for Bermuda.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks!

Anyone else have any other recommendations


----------

